
Ask HN: iOS app idea – need developers - montbonnot
I&#x27;d like to work with a developer (or a team of developers) in order to build an iOS app. I have the idea and the wireframes, though I need someone to write the app for me. Do you have any recommendations? Are there services out there where I could share my wireframes, remotely supervise and of course pay for the development of the app? Besides google I think the hacker community is a very trusted resource.<p>Thanks a lot for any info!
======
alexskype583
Hello, shoot me an email, my email is in my profile. I have an App Building
Platform, and you can manage the app building process yourself with the help
of hundreds of other programers. The basic idea is to break down the app into
very small pieces, and once those pieces are built and tested, they will be
assembled just as quickly and inexpensively.

I have the tooling, infra and the network of programmers, and anyone who might
be interested in working with me please email me as well.

~~~
8sigma
both op and you are the same person?

~~~
alexskype583
No

